# kostenlos datein hochladen dringend



## Schalke_04 (16. Juni 2006)

ich suche etwas wo ich ein paar kilo-byte hochladen kann also eine swf-Datei, png oda sowas also eine animirte datei und sie muss für alle sichtbar sein! damit ick se in ein java script einbinden :/


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. Juni 2006)

Schau mal bei http://www.alternate.de, da kannst Du Dir zumindest eine funktionierende Tastatur bestellen. 
..:closed:..


----------



## Gumbo (16. Juni 2006)

Dennis wollte dich darauf hinweisen, dass du doch bitte auf die Regeln der deutschen Rechtschreibung achtest, insbesondere die der Groß- und Kleinschreibung.

Was dein Anliegen betrifft, gibt es viele Anbieter, die so genannte Visitenkarten-Pakete für wenig Geld oder sogar kostenlos anbieten. Notfalls könntest du auch auf diese verschrienen „Thrid Level Domain“-Anbieter zurückgreifen.


----------

